# Merry Christmas!



## raybonz (Dec 16, 2012)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this. Merry Christmas to all my Hearth.com friends!

Ray


----------



## fishingpol (Dec 16, 2012)

Very nice Ray. Same to you and yours. I like the starfish ornament. We have one from when a friend got married in Maine a few years ago.

Your place looks like a very comfortable place to be on a gray winter's day.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 16, 2012)

The place looks downright cozy Ray.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 16, 2012)

Jon and Jake thanx! I'm sure your homes are every bit as cozy! Just picked up the Christmas tree yesterday and the women decorated it so I can't take any credit for that part. The starfish came from the Cape I think..It would be great if everyone posted a similar pic!

Ray


----------



## fishingpol (Dec 16, 2012)

Here ya go.  I need a leg lamp in that front window.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 16, 2012)

Great pic Ray, Merry Christmas from the Zaps.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 16, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> Here ya go. I need a leg lamp in that front window.
> 
> 
> View attachment 85292


Jon your home looks very cozy.. Beautiful!

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Dec 16, 2012)

zap said:


> Great pic Ray, Merry Christmas from the Zaps.


Thanx Zap! Merry Christmas to the Zap family!

Ray


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 16, 2012)

That's beautiful Ray... 

My pic is from my cell (crap), from last year,  and its a pellet stove (wood eater is in basement). House is a mess too


----------



## ScotO (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, I ain't quite finished up with the hearth yet, so we set up our old layout again this year.  Some pics of the stockings hung on the banister, too.  Merry Christmas to all my extended family at Hearth.com.  May your Christmas AND your New Year, be prosperous, bright, happy and healthy.......


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 16, 2012)

raybonz said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post this. Merry Christmas to all my Hearth.com friends!
> 
> Ray


 
Very nice Ray ! We haven't had time to get the tree down yet


----------



## raybonz (Dec 16, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> Very nice Ray ! We haven't had time to get the tree down yet


Thanx Pete this is a real tree the boss will not allow a fake one here.. Some look real and are more firesafe..Either way works for me..


Ray


----------



## ScotO (Dec 16, 2012)

raybonz said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post this. Merry Christmas to all my Hearth.com friends!
> 
> Ray


 I still love seeing pics of your hearth, Ray.  That looks so dang cozy I would curl up in a ball in front of that stove and you'd have to peel me off of the floor to get me away.  Very, very inviting place.  I love it.  Merry Christmas, brother, to you and your family.  God Bless....


----------



## ScotO (Dec 16, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> Here ya go. I need a leg lamp in that front window.
> 
> 
> View attachment 85292


 Love that house, Jon!  Merry Christmas to you and yours, brother.  God Bless!


----------



## ScotO (Dec 16, 2012)

raybonz said:


> Thanx Pete this is a real tree the boss will not allow a fake one here.. Some look real and are more firesafe..Either way works for me..
> 
> 
> Ray


 Real trees at our house too.  We go to a local farm over the mountain and cut one down every year, it's becoming a wonderful tradition that the kids all look forward to.  We make a day of it, and it's a day they'll always remember...


----------



## raybonz (Dec 16, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I still love seeing pics of your hearth, Ray. That looks so dang cozy I would curl up in a ball in front of that stove and you'd have to peel me off of the floor to get me away. Very, very inviting place. I love it. Merry Christmas, brother, to you and your family. God Bless....


LOL thanx Scott your place looks very cozy to me as well! Thinking the cat would fight you for the front of the hearth though and win lol.. BTW I love the train around the tree!

Ray


----------



## ScotO (Dec 16, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> That's beautiful Ray...
> 
> My pic is from my cell (crap), from last year, and its a pellet stove (wood eater is in basement). House is a mess too
> 
> View attachment 85293


 Cozy, Cozy, and COZY!  Love it, Dex.  Merry Christmas, brother.  God Bless....


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey Ray, no pictures here yet but we love yours.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 16, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Hey Ray, no pictures here yet but we love yours.


Thanx Dennis I look forward to your and everyone's Christmas/hearth pics!

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Dec 16, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> That's beautiful Ray...
> 
> My pic is from my cell (crap), from last year, and its a pellet stove (wood eater is in basement). House is a mess too


 
Dexter your place looks great! Do you have 2 trees?

Ray


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 16, 2012)

Beautiful and inviting,


----------



## raybonz (Dec 16, 2012)

tfdchief said:


> Beautiful and inviting,


Thanx Steve please post a pic if you can..

Ray


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 16, 2012)

raybonz said:


> Dexter your place looks great! Do you have 2 trees?
> 
> Ray



Yes. 2 trees. One for the kids and one for the Wife and I. 



Scotty Overkill said:


> Cozy, Cozy, and COZY!  Love it, Dex.  Merry Christmas, brother.  God Bless....



Thanks Scotty, your place is beautiful. And thats what you call the "Old set up"!?! Can't wait to see the new room all finished. Christmas in there will be amazing


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 16, 2012)

raybonz said:


> Thanx Steve please post a pic if you can..
> 
> Ray


Ha! I went in to take a picture and my wife said.....no way.....have to straighten up first.  She has been wrapping Christmas Presents in the living room all day.


----------



## Billybonfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Merry Christmas to everyone at hearth.com


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 16, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you too Ray,....and everyone on the Hearth.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 16, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone!   And as a special treat,here's a Dear Santa letter you may have seen before....


Dear Santa,

How are you? How is Mrs. Claus? I hope everyone, from the reindeer to the elves, is fine. I have been a very good boy this year. I would like an X-Box 360 with Call of Duty IV and an iPhone 5 for Christmas. I hope you remember that come Christmas Day.

Merry Christmas,

Timmy Jones
* * *
Dear Timmy,
...


Thank you for your letter. Mrs. Claus, the reindeer and the elves are all fine and thank you for asking about them. Santa is a little worried all the time you spend playing video games and texting. Santa wouldn't want you to get fat. Since you have indeed been a good boy, I think I'll bring you something you can go outside and play with.

Merry Christmas,

Santa Claus
* * *
Mr. Claus,

Seeing that I have fulfilled the "naughty vs. Nice" contract, set by you I might add, I feel confident that you can see your way clear to granting me what I have asked for. I certainly wouldn't want to turn this joyous season into one of litigation. Also, don't you think that a jibe at my weight coming from an overweight man who goes out once a year is a bit trite?

Respectfully,

Tim Jones
* * *
Mr. Jones,

While I have acknowledged you have met the "nice" criteria, need I remind you that your Christmas list is a request and in no way is it a guarantee of services provided. Should you wish to pursue legal action, well that is your right. Please know, however, that my attorneys have been on retainer ever since the Burgermeister Meisterburger incident and will be more than happy to take you on in open court.
Additionally, the exercise I alluded to will not only improve your health, but also improve your social skills and potentially help clear up a complexion that looks like the bottom of the Burger King fry bin most days.

Very Truly Yours,

S Claus
* * *
Now look here Fat Man,

I told you what I want and I expect you to bring it. I was attempting to be polite about this but you brought my looks and my friends into this. Now you just be disrespecting me. I'm about to tweet my boys and we're gonna be waiting for your fat ass and I'm taking my game console, my game, my phone, and whatever else I want. WHAT EVER I WANT, MAN!

T-Bone
* * *
Listen Pizza Face,

Seriously, you think a dude that breaks into every house in the world on one night and never gets caught sweats a skinny G-banger wannabe? "He sees you when you're sleeping; He knows when you're awake". Sound familiar, genius? You know what kind of resources I have at my disposal. I got your chit wired, Jack. I go all around the world and see ways to hurt people that if I described them right now, you'd throw up your Totino's pizza roll all over the carpet of your mom's basement. You're not getting what you asked for, but I'm still stopping by your crib to stomp a mud hole in your ass and then walk it dry. Chew on that, Petunia.

S Clizzy
* * *
Dear Santa,

Bring me whatever you see fit. I'll appreciate anything.

Timmy
* * *
Timmy,

That's what I thought you little bastard.


----------



## albert1029 (Dec 18, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> I need a leg lamp in that front window


 


Scotty Overkill said:


> Well, I ain't quite finished up with the hearth yet, so we set up our old layout again this year


Leg lamp in the window is funny...
Train around the tree is just great!


----------



## raybonz (Dec 18, 2012)

Very cozy Albert!

Ray


----------



## albert1029 (Dec 18, 2012)

raybonz said:


> Very cozy Albert


exactly my sentiment when I saw your nice hearth and space...


----------



## ScotO (Dec 18, 2012)

albert1029 said:


> Leg lamp in the window is funny...
> Train around the tree is just great!
> View attachment 85543


 That's a beautiful layout, Albert!  Merry Christmas to you my friend!


----------



## Jags (Dec 19, 2012)

My best goes out to all of you and your family during the holiday season....and a Merry Christmas.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 19, 2012)

Jags said:


> My best goes out to all of you and your family during the holiday season....and a Merry Christmas.


Thank you Jags and the same to you and your family! 

Ray


----------



## albert1029 (Dec 20, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Merry Christmas to you my friend!


Merry Christmas...if the world doesn't end and all...


----------

